# Help on a new lever



## Peet (May 19, 2021)

I am retiring and have been using my Moccamaster, I want to buy a new coffee lever machine. I was recommended this forum after visiting a new coffee forum. I asked about a machine I had seen on home barista called an ACS Vesuvius Evo Leva and if it was better than a Profitec 800 or Londinium.

Someone said the machine was no good and not yet in production, recommended a Londinium Compact but that does not seem to be in production either. A member said lots of bad things about the ACS machine, it all seemed a bit strange.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Like anything people have brand loyalty I guess and advice can be based in that , or what machine people own . What's your budget for the new machine , do you want to plumb or run on infernal tank, do you have space restrictions ?


----------



## Peet (May 19, 2021)

I can run to about 4000 euros but I want a grinder as well (next question). I do not want to connect the machine to the water mains but it will be sitting on its own bench with no cupboards above it.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

depends how into it you want to get,

is it soley you drinking a few drinks, or multiple per day

you can go for a la pavoni all the way through to near commercial machines

being where you are factor in shipping also,

what type of coffee do you drink? move from bean to bean? or stick to one type?


----------



## Peet (May 19, 2021)

is it soley you drinking a few drinks, or multiple per day I drink around 5 mugs of my Moccamaster a day so when I retire with friends helping me it will be more

you can go for a la pavoni all the way through to near commercial machines I think because of my expected drinking amount, the la paving type machine will be to small

being where you are factor in shipping also, my budget will I hope include shipping but because this is an important present to me I can always add a bit more

what type of coffee do you drink? move from bean to bean? or stick to one type? Since I use the moccasmaster, I always buy old brown java what is nice and strong


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Peet said:


> I am retiring and have been using my Moccamaster, I want to buy a new coffee lever machine. I was recommended this forum after visiting a new coffee forum. I asked about a machine I had seen on home barista called an ACS Vesuvius Evo Leva and if it was better than a Profitec 800 or Londinium.
> 
> Someone said the machine was no good and not yet in production, recommended a Londinium Compact but that does not seem to be in production either. A member said lots of bad things about the ACS machine, it all seemed a bit strange.


 Given that the machine is yet to reach consumers hands (the first batch is to ship very shortly) it is a little bit confusing how they can pass judgment on it. I think they can safely be ignored.

David


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

Peet said:


> Someone said the machine was no good and not yet in production, recommended a Londinium Compact but that does not seem to be in production either. A member said lots of bad things about the ACS machine, it all seemed a bit strange.





BlackCatCoffee said:


> Given that the machine is yet to reach consumers hands (the first batch is to ship very shortly) it is a little bit confusing how they can pass judgment on it. I think they can safely be ignored.


 I addition to agreeing with @BlackCatCoffee, please be aware @DavecUKtested the alpha version of the Vesuvius Evo Leva. You may want to hear direct from him his Alpha test bed views.

Please take your time and decide. Thx


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

i think the worry with the acs was dangerous wiring found in the Vesuvius, and that being the bed for the new one caused concern..

id say look at:

profitec

londinium

bazzera strega

wait for reviews on the acs (not released yet)


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Cuprajake said:


> i think the worry with the acs was dangerous wiring found in the Vesuvius, and that being the bed for the new one caused concern..


 The wiring was changed over 2 years ago...the arcing was caused by pressure on the connector bending the pins. That connector is gone, the input is now 16A as well. It's not the bed for the new one. Who ever has been saying this (although I can guess), is spreading incorrect information, for whatever purpose I don't know..


----------

